

People are buying Vista on Ebay for $88 - WhitneyLand

When I finally got around to putting some old parts on ebay I almost didn&#x27;t even bother with some copies of Vista.  To my shock the first one just sold on ebay for almost $90.<p>Are these becoming collectors items or do some folks _really_ not want to upgrade in 2013?<p>Vista rocks?
======
bni
People that had Vista on their previous computer and had recently bought a new
laptop with Windows 8, and found out that it sucks?

------
kohanz
I clicked on this thread thinking "Surely they aren't talking about _Windows_
Vista, there must be some desirable product with the same name..."

------
benbristow
Well, I'd rather have people using Vista and XP. I don't see what's wrong with
Windows 7 though if you don't like Windows 8's interface. (Even though there's
a few cheap paid and free tools to make it behave pretty much exactly like
Windows 7 if you don't want to embrace change).

~~~
astrodust
"Embrace change" and "turn my computer into an Xbox" are two different things.

~~~
dangrossman
Aside from a different start menu, Windows 8 is nothing but Windows 7 with
some more fat trimmed. On the desktop, you can't easily tell them apart. Why
would you describe it in such extreme terms?

~~~
astrodust
It's the new direction Microsoft's taking with their interface formerly known
as Metro design theme. The "tiles" concept works well on touch devices, but is
a complete failure on large-screen computers with a keyboard and mouse.

I'm aware you can turn it off, but if you're disabling their flagship feature,
why even bother upgrading to Windows 8 at all? It's expensive for anyone in
Windows 7 with very, very little benefit.

------
brothe2000
A lot of people buy a lot of crap on ebay for outrageous prices. Might be
Microsoft trying to prop up the market!

~~~
astrodust
Like $50 gift certificates sold for $80.

~~~
dangrossman
Gift certificates make sense. The buyers are people without credit cards that
want to shop at those stores. They can get money into a PayPal account to buy
things on eBay, but those stores don't take PayPal.

------
mschuster91
Probably someone who can't use 7 due to missing driver support.

